
Show HN: Pokerchips.io – Play poker with your friends when you don't have chips - pokerchips
http://pokerchips.io
======
chatmasta
I love the idea. The execution could use some improvement.

My suggestion is to focus on the user experience of one phone per game, rather
than one phone per player. This way the players can pass that phone around as
a marker of who's bet it is. When it's your turn, you look at the phone, see
your chips, make a decision, place your bet, then pass to the next player.

Bonus points if you tie this into a tracking system and let players create
leaderboards they fill over time.

------
kidlogic
I frequently have the issue where players want to cash out uneven, non-whole
dollars after a long game. if this enabled users to pool funds and then
extract an exact dollar amount (if all party members agree), this could be
useful

------
wingerlang
You should make it more animated. Piles of cash/markers or something like
that. In the current state it is pretty boring. Either way I would likely not
use it when you can just as well use anything else.

------
strikeZ
few suggestions: \- I can't specify that I have folded. Every time I have to
put some money \- Let a single person take control of it(that will be the
dealer) for me above two are the bare minimum requirement to make it usable.

------
ghola2k5
I wonder the benefits of this over Snapd

------
fiatjaf
Really good idea.

